# Question for you all.



## Scrollerman (19 Sep 2014)

When I scroll I automatically start cutting clockwise around whatever it is I'm cutting.
When watching videos I notice that some cut anti-clockwise.

My question is this :
Do you cut clockwise or anti-clockwise but most importanly for this question, are you left or right handed ?

This is purely a question of interest to me after my observations.

Oh, almost forget, I am right-handed.


----------



## Claymore (19 Sep 2014)

...........


----------



## theartfulbodger (19 Sep 2014)

Interesting question. I'm right handed and cut clockwise round the outside. Having thought about it I think it must be that I push with my right hand and guide with my left...I think it may just be visibility that makes me go clockwise.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 Sep 2014)

This is the question that I asked Geoff some time ago,and he replied that his cuts both ways.I am right handed,I prefer to cut anticlockwise. I seem to be able to follow the line better,when making the outside cuts.Thinking about it,I also prefer to do the internal cuts anticlockwise. :roll: 


Bryan


----------



## bodgerbaz (20 Sep 2014)

I don't think it matters whether you cut clockwise or anticlockwise - unless you've tilted the table to make recessed cuts. The only criteria used to be that the waste is on the right of the blade.

When I first started it was suggested that when the blades are stamped out it leaves the teeth slightly facing to the right which is where the waste part should be to give a clearer line to the finished side of the cut. It also means that if the blade wanders it goes into the waste instead of the work. I'm not sure whether that is still the case with the wide variety of blade types now on the market.

Personally I cut clockwise although I suspect our Aussie friends may cut anticlockwise.


----------



## scrimper (20 Sep 2014)

I am right handed but cut either way but have noticed that if you stick to cutting the same way during a session you tend to get more accurate cuts, but that maybe just me.


----------



## Samfire (20 Sep 2014)

I'm right handed, although I do use my fork in the right hand when eating. I also prefer to cut in a clockwise direction, but sometimes go anti-clockwise on certain parts of a design.
Sam


----------



## ChrisR (20 Sep 2014)

I am right handed, but whenever possible I prefer to cut anticlockwise, no logical reason other than I find anticlockwise, more comfortable.  

Chris R.


----------



## jonluv (20 Sep 2014)

Right handed and mainly cut clockwise


----------



## Landy (20 Sep 2014)

Have you ever considered it might have little to do with being right or left handed but eye dominance.


----------



## osman123 (24 Sep 2014)

Ambidextrous and I cut both ways depending on my needs, but I would say mostly clockwise or wherever I won't lose my fingers.


----------



## Scrollerman (25 Sep 2014)

Some very interesting replies so far but nothing to really suggest why we do or don't cut one way or the other in general.

Maybe there is a reason but this very small poll of answers is inconclusive so far.



Landy":2afuvlw7 said:


> Have you ever considered it might have little to do with being right or left handed but eye dominance.


Landy,
Your question is a very valid one.
How would we know/test which eye is dominant ?
I think you could be onto something but I have no knowledge in this area.


----------



## tersan (25 Sep 2014)

I am right handed but always cut anticlockwise, tried clockwise but not comfortable cutting that way,not the same accuracy


----------



## boysie39 (25 Sep 2014)

Hi , no great experience of Scrolling so this may seem like a stupid question . If you are cutting a name lets say of 10 letters is cutting from right to left deemed to be anti clockwise and cutting from left to right clockwise .Or can a name plate be cut from right to left .
I just can't seem to remember now sorry .


----------



## Landy (25 Sep 2014)

Raise your finger to point at a small object in line with your eye then take note which eye you are pointing at the object with. This is by no means definitive.


----------



## Scrollerman (25 Sep 2014)

Landy":lnffhhs5 said:


> Raise your finger to point at a small object in line with your eye then take note which eye you are pointing at the object with. This is by no means definitive.



Thanks Landy.
I tried that but couldn't get a true idea of what the result is as I keep seeing 2 fingers pointing with the target I'm looking at in the middle.
The target object was about 7 foot away.
Does this mean my eyes are non-dominant ?


----------



## Scrollerman (25 Sep 2014)

boysie39":28rw5hyj said:


> Hi , no great experience of Scrolling so this may seem like a stupid question . If you are cutting a name lets say of 10 letters is cutting from right to left deemed to be anti clockwise and cutting from left to right clockwise .Or can a name plate be cut from right to left .
> I just can't seem to remember now sorry .



That's not a stupid question at all boysie.
I have made an image (below) of a name on a curve to answer your question in a way that shows it to good effect
Being on a curve makes it more like a clock face.
Those of us that cut clockwise would start from the left and those who cut anti-clockwise would start from the right.
Letters, by their very nature, have cuts that are both clockwise and anti-clockwise like an 'S' for example.
The generalisation of clockwise or anti-clockwise takes all those twisty turns like letters or curves into account in my original question.
The simplest way to determine if you cut clockwise or anti-clockwise is to ask yourself, "Is the waste wood on the left or the right of the blade ?"
Clockwise cutters have the waste to the right of the blade and anti-clockwise cutters on the left on outside cuts.
The exception to this is with internal cuts where the waste side is reversed and I must admit to cutting my internal cuts anti-clockwise even though I am a clockwise cutter in general !

I should add that those who cut both ways could start in the centre of the 'Y' and cut each half to suit !


----------



## Stooby (25 Sep 2014)

You may have missed a bit of the dominant eye test. With both eyes open naturally point at something, 7 feet away will be okay. Now without moving your finger at all cost 1 eye and then the other. With 1 open you should be missing the object you pointed at, with the other you should be pointing right at it, that is your dominant eye.


----------



## gilljc (26 Sep 2014)

not trying to be funny, but when I tried that was looking equally to each side of the object


----------



## Landy (26 Sep 2014)

As nothing is written in stone its about 70r/30l percentage eye dominance and a very small minority who don’t have any. Interesting its very rare to have none. Ask the Mrs to stand in front of you the brief for her would be to note your eyes then point to her right eye with you right index finger and note which eye is in line with your finger, sorry to be long winded,

Do you scroll clock wise or anti clockwise !!


----------



## Scrollerman (26 Sep 2014)

I'd like to thank Landy for bringing my attention to the dominant eye thingy.
My original question about whether we cut clockwise or anti-clockwise has now turned into maybe why we cut that way.
It made me look on the net for other eye tests that are maybe easier and more positive in the result and I think I've found one.

Here's a snippet of what I found :

*To find out which of your eyes is the dominant one, this is a quick test : 
Extend your arm straight out and form a small 'OK' type circle with your thumb and index finger.
Looking through the circle with both eyes open, frame something nearby and place it in the center of the circle.
Then close your eyes one at a time without moving the circle. 
Your dominant eye is the one that placed the object in the center.*

I did the test and found I'm right eye dominant.


----------



## Landy (27 Sep 2014)

Next question do you cut clockwise or anti-clockwise


----------



## Scrollerman (27 Sep 2014)

Landy":3i4zaoil said:


> Next question do you cut clockwise or anti-clockwise


Hi Landy.
This is getting interesting as the eye dominance test has thrown a spanner in the works !
I cut clockwise and have updated my info below accordingly.
It would be nice if others here replied in a similar format with their updated info as it should start to show a pattern.....well hopefully lol.

I cut clockwise
I am right-handed
I am right eye dominant

Thanks to all for taking part in this very basic, but fascinating survey. =D>


----------



## Landy (28 Sep 2014)

I also am right handed and cut clockwise so the question is open to the forum, right or left handed and do work clockwise or anti clockwise.

Personally I don’t think it will be a definitive answer to everyone because we are all individuals! are we not.

Dave


----------



## Scrollerman (29 Sep 2014)

Landy":2zazx2qp said:


> I also am right handed and cut clockwise so the question is open to the forum, right or left handed and do work clockwise or anti clockwise.
> 
> Personally I don’t think it will be a definitive answer to everyone because we are all individuals! are we not.
> 
> Dave



Hello Landy.
You forgot to state your eye dominance ?


----------



## Landy (29 Sep 2014)

Right eye dominance and right handed


----------



## gilljc (30 Sep 2014)

using scrollerman's test I am left eye dominant, right handed, as to which way I cut, I am easily confused, but usually have waste to left of blade - I think....


----------



## ChrisR (30 Sep 2014)

As a follow up to my first post, on this thread :-

I cut anticlockwise.

I am right handed.

I am right eye dominant with prescription glasses on, but left eye dominant with no glasses on :?: :?: .

Chris R.


----------



## Landy (30 Sep 2014)

Again the plot thickens I still don't think there will be a conclusive answer people are individuals, taught differently, different skills basically an individual.


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Oct 2014)

Landy":bl185i0n said:


> Again the plot thickens I still don't think there will be a conclusive answer people are individuals, taught differently, different skills basically an individual.



Maybe not conclusive but there are a lot of 'Right' signals coming in so far...Hmm ?


----------



## loftyhermes (3 Oct 2014)

I'm right handed, left eye dominant and cut mainly anticlockwise.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------

